
Stellar, consensus, recent programming - AndrewDucker
http://graydon2.dreamwidth.org/201698.html
======
swah
The original post is sadly gone... I had it open to read in a tab, bust lost
it.

~~~
swah
Found it here
[http://thetrendythings.com/read/23591](http://thetrendythings.com/read/23591)

